

Microsoft's anti open source propaganda video - junglefever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU

======
GiraffeNecktie
I was amused to see Microsoft selectively quoting users regarding Office's
adherence to standards and its compatibility.

They do make some valid points re support, however my personal experience in
the enterprise is that the average desktop user almost never calls for support
from the vendor. It's usually IT support who gets the call or the person in
the next cubicle (often myself). Which means that support is more dependent on
the level of familiarity within the customer organization rather than vendor
support. So yeah, Microsoft will usually win there, because more people know
Office. As more people use Open Office, it's going to be less of an issue.

